# bigbody interiors... 91-96 .. show em off



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

<span style='color:blue'>good :thumbsup: and bad ones :thumbsdown: ...


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

heres the one i like!! im going pillow seats on mine 2


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

here is my current interior, been this way for a few years. 
Workin on changing it up for a new twist, more tv's and differnt seats.. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

is that a switch as your power window???


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17346653
> *is that a switch as your power window???
> *


YA :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

heres mine.. :happysad: not custmom... but soon it will! :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> *YA :biggrin: *


NICE!!!!!!! first time ive seen it


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 5 2010, 06:19 PM~17402597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Man I luv dem big bodys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 7 2010, 04:59 PM~17422108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jack the cunt (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Apr 28 2010, 09:03 PM~17337270
> *here is my current interior, been this way for a few years.
> Workin on changing it up for a new twist, more tv's and differnt seats..  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres mine so far!!! told you it was soon going to become custom :biggrin: I finished the backrest on sunday but havent had time to take pics...








I still need to staple it and get rid off the wrinkles


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 21 2010, 01:14 AM~18099784
> *JEFE DE JEFES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 21 2010, 02:14 AM~18099784
> *JEFE DE JEFES
> 
> 
> ...


how did you do this i had the same idea 

for my wood grain


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 27 2010, 08:32 PM~18159203
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 1 2010, 10:52 AM~18198943
> *how did you do this i had the same idea
> 
> for my wood grain
> *


IT JUS CAME TO MIND A WHILE AGO NEVER SEEN ONE WITH IT SO I JUS DID IT TOOK IT TO THE HOMIES PAINTSHOP AND GOT IT DONE


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707 (Aug 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

MILLAN CUTOMS IN RESEDA 818(674-6387)


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood1 (Oct 5, 2010)

does any body now were i kan get my interior don in kansas city ks or kc mo. reply back plz


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I got some seats outta a bubble I mite be letting go of


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

RareClass said:


> IT JUS CAME TO MIND A WHILE AGO NEVER SEEN ONE WITH IT SO I JUS DID IT TOOK IT TO THE HOMIES PAINTSHOP AND GOT IT DONE


----------

